

Simplicity vs. Feature Creep: I Love It, It's Perfect, Now It Changes  - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/15/fashion/15discontinued.html?ex=1342152000&en=fa6b6f1ecd6f8a17&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
zach
I heard somewhere that the glaze lipstick that Monica Lewinsky wore for a 1999
TV interview was discontinued, so women clamor for it on eBay.

------
msiegel
Outstanding article. Who among us has this not happened to? I take this as a
huge lesson in product design.

